# Pony Breeders post your links!



## CritterCountry (Oct 23, 2007)

I am making a list of pony breeders, (any ponies-not just shetlands) for my site..(I won't post it here as it is a conflict of interest).

So pony breeders in U.S., Canada and anywhere else are welcome to submit their links. Post here if you want your link out there.

If this is a problem with admin, just delete my post.




:

Thanks! :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 23, 2007)

Pondering Oaks Stables - Breeder of American Foundation and Classic Shetlands, Iola, TX

You can list mine!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 23, 2007)

My site:

http://www.platteridgefarm.com - Platte Ridge Farm - Classic & Foundation Shetlands, Pierz, Minnesota

My client sites:

http://www.royalponyfarm.com - Royal Pony Farm, Story City & Roland, IA

http://www.royaltexasponies.com - Royal Pony Farm Texas Branch, Amarillo, TX

http://www.hopwoodsponyranch.com - Hopwood's Pony Ranch, Palmer, NE

http://www.blackbirchranch.com - Black Birch Ranch & Tack, Embarass, MN

http://www.fingerpaintponies.com - Fingerpaint Pony Farm, Peyton, CO

http://www.doublediamondponyfarm.com - Double Diamond Pony Farm, Cookville, TX

http://www.americanshetland.net/uncleslims/ - Uncle Slim's Pony Farm, Ottumwa, IA

http://www.geocities.com/chegkimpony/ - Cheg-Kim Ponies, Russell, KS


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 23, 2007)

txminipinto said:


> Pondering Oaks Stables - Breeder of American Foundation and Classic Shetlands, Iola, TX
> 
> You can list mine!



I got yours already 



Lewella said:


> My site:
> 
> http://www.platteridgefarm.com - Platte Ridge Farm - Classic & Foundation Shetlands, Pierz, Minnesota
> 
> ...



Lewella, WOW I had your own site already, but this is great! Thanks for taking the time to write all that out!

I was perusing your site yesterday and drooling!! You have some really nice ponies!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 23, 2007)

I would be glad for you to list mine also..




:

CROSS COUNTRY FARM CLASSIC SHETLANDS & MINATURE HORSES


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 23, 2007)

Belinda said:


> I would be glad for you to list mine also..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got yours too! :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2007)

heres mine! Baxters Painted Pasture


----------



## Firefall (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine is in my signature.



:


----------



## Karen S (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Afternoon:

Here is our's:

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com

Thanks.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## Sharron (Oct 23, 2007)

You can list ours too please www.sharrway.com Thanks

Sharron


----------



## Lewella (Oct 23, 2007)

CritterCountry said:


> Lewella, WOW I had your own site already, but this is great! Thanks for taking the time to write all that out!
> 
> I was perusing your site yesterday and drooling!! You have some really nice ponies!


I actually just cut and pasted - LOL

Thank you for the compliment!

Lewella


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's ours:

Strasslein Stables - Classic Shetlands and Miniature Horses

Thanks!


----------



## Farmhand (Oct 23, 2007)

You can add us if you'd like.

http://www.filipowiczfarm.homestead.com/

Thanks, will be doing some updating.


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet Opal Miniatures and Shetlands


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone so far! I have everyone added! :aktion033:


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Oct 23, 2007)

We would love to have ours added as well.....



:

http://www.freewebs.com/littlebitzponyfarm/index.htm


----------



## ponyarab (Oct 24, 2007)

Please add my site:

www.wsponyfarm.com

Thanks

Kim

Wind Spirit Training Center

Miniatures, Shetlands, Welsh Pony


----------



## Miniv (Oct 25, 2007)

Our's is in the process of being redesigned and rebuilt, but here it is.........

http://www.miniatureventures.com/


----------



## Slagle (Oct 25, 2007)

CritterCountry said:


> I am making a list of pony breeders, (any ponies-not just shetlands) for my site..(I won't post it here as it is a conflict of interest).
> 
> So pony breeders in U.S., Canada and anywhere else are welcome to submit their links. Post here if you want your link out there.
> 
> ...



We would love to have our link in your list of pony breeders!

www.wa-fullfarm.com

thanks

Patsy


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Oct 25, 2007)

Please count me in!

Mini Brook Farm 

Thank you!!

Carol


----------



## hhpminis (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you, I would love to be included too!

HHP Miniature Shetlands & Training Center


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 25, 2007)

I got everyone added up to this point, thanks everyone! :aktion033:


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi: We'd be happy to be listed. http://www.stepnstone.com . Thanks -- great idea, too! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## skanzler (Oct 25, 2007)

This is great, please include us

Tripleheartranch.net


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 26, 2007)

www.Lmequineservices.com

American Shetland Ponies, Training, Showing, Sales

Located in Northeast Texas

Thank you!


----------



## Fire N Ice (Oct 27, 2007)

We'd love to be listed as well.

www.rosaroca.net


----------

